# 1965 western flyer strato flyer



## Mungthetard (Sep 29, 2013)

View attachment 115925View attachment 115925View attachment 115924 rebuilt this after acquiring it from JD ,,, THANKS AGAIN FOR GIVING ME SOMETHING TO DO THIS WEEKEND AND SELLING IT TO ME


----------

